# New here.. check out my editing!



## ashleyx (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how many to post so I'll just pick a few.  Let me know what ya think.  

Don't be toooo mean though I'm just a newbie here.  


First photo is of a band called Pierce The Veil.  Taken and edited by me.  I should add that, since this was saved, I have toned down the finished photo a little to make it less bright and colorful.







2nd is my friend Brittany.  Taken and edited by me.






3rd is myself and 2 friends taken by (my inspiration) Adam Elmakias and edited by me.


----------



## davisphotos (Nov 6, 2010)

Good editing work! I'm personally a fan of getting the shot as close as I possibly can to what I want in camera, because I'm not huge on spending hours in post, but I admire anybody with that kind of patience


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 6, 2010)

As far as edited, ready to go work, it looks GREAT!  

The actual photography does leave a little to be desired though...  :greenpbl:


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 6, 2010)

How long did you spend on #2?


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 7, 2010)

dustin0479 said:


> How long did you spend on #2?



I'd say 15-20 minutes.  Number one was the one that really took the time since I couldn't get the band for longer than 3 minutes to put them in a nicer spot.  3rd pic was probably 10 minutes.


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 7, 2010)

davisphotos said:


> Good editing work! I'm personally a fan of getting the shot as close as I possibly can to what I want in camera, because I'm not huge on spending hours in post, but I admire anybody with that kind of patience



Thanks!  Yeah most of the paid gigs I do are just light touch ups at the subjects request because it's all basic stuff.  I shoot outdoors with strobes a lot so there's barely anything that would need to be edited.  But I figured I'd post some of the pics that needed heavier edits here.


----------



## peacock (Nov 7, 2010)

Overall great editing! However, I'm not sure why you have the light source inside your pictures.. It's giving a nasty white outline around your subjects, especially in #1. But the effect in #3 is great.


----------



## dustin0479 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ps or Lightroom?


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 7, 2010)

dustin0479 said:


> Ps or Lightroom?



PS


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 7, 2010)

peacock said:


> I'm not sure why you have the light source inside your pictures..



I'm not sure I understand what you mean.  Long night..


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 7, 2010)

ashleyx said:


> peacock said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why you have the light source inside your pictures..
> ...



In your original photos, we can see your lighting...or some of it.  I think thats what he was questioning.

Looks to me like you were using a fairly wide lens and were up close.  Using a longer lens and getting further away will compress them down within that background and make them fit without having to clone out a bunch of stuff later on....assuming you have enough distance to use a long lens of course.


----------



## laurah (Nov 7, 2010)

These look great! Although I do think the softer look of the unedited image for #2 is better for a portrait.


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 7, 2010)

JerrfyLube said:


> In your original photos, we can see your lighting...or some of it.  I think thats what he was questioning.
> 
> Looks to me like you were using a fairly wide lens and were up close.  Using a longer lens and getting further away will compress them down within that background and make them fit without having to clone out a bunch of stuff later on....assuming you have enough distance to use a long lens of course.



Aaah yes.  For the first photo I had no space and no time.  If I didn't shoot what I had I would miss the opportunity with the biggest band I've had a chance to shoot so far.  I knew I could edit it however I wanted so I just went for it.  I was also nervous as all heck.  haha

Thanks for the tip!  I will definitely have to try that out next time.


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 7, 2010)

laurah said:


> These look great! Although I do think the softer look of the unedited image for #2 is better for a portrait.



Thanks!  You might be right.  I get a little photoshop happy sometimes.  hehe


----------



## Daniel Martins (Nov 12, 2010)

I liked a lot.


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

